# Need 1997 Ford Ranger Wiring Diagram.



## Junkdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone have, know where I can buy a wiring diagram for my 1997 Ford Ranger. In the process of my converson I have lost my Speedometer. I purchased a Haynes manual for this truck, but it does not go into enought detail to see how the dash wiring runs.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Tom W (Jun 9, 2008)

Google "Ford Ranger wiring diagram" and you will have lots of choices. I bought a set for $11 and got it in about 8hrs.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Junkdigger said:


> Does anyone have, know where I can buy a wiring diagram for my 1997 Ford Ranger. In the process of my converson I have lost my Speedometer. I purchased a Haynes manual for this truck, but it does not go into enought detail to see how the dash wiring runs.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


you could also try going to a dealer if you ask nicely and they have time they may be able to offer you some free assistance. A phone call would certainly not have the same impact.


----------



## Junkdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions, I'll try both. If I can figure out how it works, maybe I can rewire around the problem I have created.

Michael


----------

